# Hello from the road



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey everybody. Just wanted to drop by and say hi since I am at a library with internet access. A few weeks ago I decided enough was enough and that I could either live my dreams despite experiencing this odd separation with reality that makes normal functioning near impossible or not live my dreams. I decided to live my dreams and so I grabbed a sleeping bag, jacket, can of beans, threw it in a backpack and started traveling.

I had my friend drop me off at a truck stop 3 hours outside my home in southern california with nothing but my backpack and thumb for a ride. From california I hitched a ride through arizona, new mexico, texas, oklahoma, missouri, illinois, indiana, and into ohio where I got stuck for a little while in some sleet. Nonetheless was able to catch a ride to a greyhound station and take the bus out to washington DC. I camped in DC for about a week with the OCcupy movement out there which was pretty cool because I made it in time for the national day of action so got to meet people who had come out from all over the globe.

After freezing my ass off in the snow I decided I'd head south to the rainbow gathering in florida. Having $0 I held up a sign that said "Traveling, Broke, Hungry" in the middle of chinatown and within 30 minutes (I kid you not) I got 6 cheeseburgers, 3 fries, $32, and 3 greyhound bus tickets to miami florida for my 2 friends and I costing a total of $450. :~O It was pretty awesome.

Now I am in tampa florida camping out until the rainbow gathering in a few days. Life on the road is pretty exciting. I'd highly recommend it to anyone looking for adventure. Wanted to drop by and share my experiences with you all. I hope everybody is doing alright.

Peace and love from the road.

-surf


----------



## InfiniteDivine (Aug 9, 2011)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Hey everybody. Just wanted to drop by and say hi since I am at a library with internet access. A few weeks ago I decided enough was enough and that I could either live my dreams despite experiencing this odd separation with reality that makes normal functioning near impossible or not live my dreams. I decided to live my dreams and so I grabbed a sleeping bag, jacket, can of beans, threw it in a backpack and started traveling.
> 
> I had my friend drop me off at a truck stop 3 hours outside my home in southern california with nothing but my backpack and thumb for a ride. From california I hitched a ride through arizona, new mexico, texas, oklahoma, missouri, illinois, indiana, and into ohio where I got stuck for a little while in some sleet. Nonetheless was able to catch a ride to a greyhound station and take the bus out to washington DC. I camped in DC for about a week with the OCcupy movement out there which was pretty cool because I made it in time for the national day of action so got to meet people who had come out from all over the globe.
> 
> ...


What an awesome post man! I can't believe you made it to Florida!! You should go to Georgia and hike the AT! I can meet you at Mt. Katahdin in Maine and I'd be happy to buy you a beer!

Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

Live your life bro! Check up once in a while and do your thing dude. Glad to hear you've got out and done shit. I'm trying to move out this summer with a buddy and I literally can't wait.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow, that sounds so cool! Good for you!

If you by accident find yourself on the other side of the Atlantic ocean, I'd love to meet up

Florida sounds a bit more pleasant though. Unless you dig brown snow.

Take care of yourself!


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

frkn sweet


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

York said:


> Wow, that sounds so cool! Good for you!
> 
> If you by accident find yourself on the other side of the Atlantic ocean, I'd love to meet up
> 
> ...


I've thought about going around the world... will definitely let you know if I cross the Atlantic.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

InfiniteDivine said:


> and I'd be happy to buy you a beer!
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration


God that sounds good right now!

and...

No problem!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

Roam.






(Pun Intended)


----------



## meganhall45 (Jan 5, 2012)

that is so awesome


----------



## SSJ3Lotokun (Nov 21, 2011)

Sounds like you've experienced a lot of good fortune on your journey. Very happy for you.

Sometimes I wish I had the right stuff to be a vagabond.


----------



## resonantblue (Mar 15, 2011)

wow.. that's amazing. and what an inspiring post. it made me feel better than anything has in ages. If you ever make it to Prague, let me know.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

SSJ3Lotokun said:


> Sounds like you've experienced a lot of good fortune on your journey. Very happy for you.
> 
> Sometimes I wish I had the right stuff to be a vagabond.


Fortunately you don't need any stuff at all.


----------



## SSJ3Lotokun (Nov 21, 2011)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Fortunately you don't need any stuff at all.


There's plenty of things you need. A good head on your shoulders, navigational skills, general knowhow on a lot of topics, barter/speech skills, confidence, and a lot of luck, probably a lot more I'm not thinking of.

If I even had half of those things at my disposal I'd give it consideration. As it currently stands I'd likely get myself killed in a matter of days. I definitely envy you though and am glad that it's worked out so well.


----------

